# Re: Show us your Clausing  lathe setup!



## ccski (Aug 14, 2014)

View attachment off trailer.pdf
View attachment on the trailer.pdf


OK here it is........ Atlas 6329 serial 5498
Cleaning and tweaking for now, replaced 3 phase motor with 110V. Variable belts measured (?) and installed. Seeing some vibration perhaps the dual variable pulley is worn?

Either way fun so far.
View attachment on the trailer.pdf


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 14, 2014)

ccski,

Your machine is a Clausing 6329, not Atlas.  So I moved your  post here to the Clausing-Colchester forum.  Also, you will find one manual  on the Clausing 6300 Series in Downloads.  I think that it covers your  serial number.  If not, you might call Clausing @ 800-323-0972.  Tell  the operator that you want old Clausing lathe parts.  Tell whomever  answers there that you are looking for information on a Model 6329 and  give your serial number.  They may have a copy of the manual that they  can send you, probably as a PDF.  They also have a tech support group  available.

Robert D.


----------



## cnc-me (Aug 16, 2014)

Here is one for you.
I rebuilt/redid this jewel in 1997
Its actually gray even though it looks almost white in the picture.


----------



## samthedog (Aug 16, 2014)

Poooo, I have a Colchester - not a Clausing.

Nice lathes by the way ) I always like to drool over some nice cast iron.

Paul.


----------



## rcflier (Aug 16, 2014)

Paul, you sure it's not cast steel?

I wouldn't like a lathe of cast iron myself.

Cheers
Erik


----------



## samthedog (Aug 16, 2014)

The bases are usually made from pressed steel but the bed, headstock, slides and tailstock are cast iron. Cast iron comes in different grades and there is a big difference between the cast iron of a quality lathe or mill and a cast iron frying pan )

Paul.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 17, 2014)

ccski,

Possible correction.  Atlas Press Co. bought Clausing Corp. around 1950.  For whatever reason (probably not good), they changed the model numbers on some or all of the Clausing machines.  And there was apparently a brief period in the early 50's when they changed the badges on them to say Atlas.  There are a few anecdotal tales of lost contracts because of the name change.  And the badges were changed back, although the model numbers were not.  But there are probably some Clausing machines still around that have Atlas badges.  Yours may be one of those.  But you are better off from a support standpoint calling it a Clausing.

To further confuse matters, in the mid 60's, the company changed its name to Clausing!  However, someone in management must have remembered the previous badge fiasco and all of the Atlas machines retained their Atlas badges  Late machines had Clausing Corp. added in the fine print.  But the Atlas logo remained through end of production,

Robert D.


----------



## ccski (Aug 19, 2014)

wa5cab said:


> ccski,
> 
> Your machine is a Clausing 6329, not Atlas.  So I moved your  post here to the Clausing-Colchester forum.  Also, you will find one manual  on the Clausing 6300 Series in Downloads.  I think that it covers your  serial number.  If not, you might call Clausing @ 800-323-0972.  Tell  the operator that you want old Clausing lathe parts.  Tell whomever  answers there that you are looking for information on a Model 6329 and  give your serial number.  They may have a copy of the manual that they  can send you, probably as a PDF.  They also have a tech support group  available.
> 
> Robert D.



Yes of course you are correct, my mistake. I actually have the manual and parts list for reference from the original owner. Tool shop owner that I deal with was nice enough to give me this one as they have no need for them anymore, everything is CNC nowadays.


----------

